# Photoshop Cs5 Radiergummi geht nicht !



## SebiPuck (1. August 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe nun ein etwas größeres Problem.
Und zwar geht mein Radiergummi nicht mehr....
(Damit meine ich, dass er einfach nich radiert)
Egal bei welchem Projekt (alt oder neu), ich kann immer nur die ganz unterste Ebene
mit dem Radiergummi bearbeiten. Bei den anderen wird keinen Pixel ein Haar gekrümmt !
Bitte helft mir, bin grade in meiner kreativen Phase, und habe keine Radiergummi


----------



## SebiPuck (2. August 2012)

Hat keiner eine Ahnung ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. August 2012)

Ich kann dir so nicht helfen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, was in den anderen Ebenen drin ist bzw. was es für Ebenen sind. Am Besten mal einen Screenshot der Ebenenpalette abliefern, dann kann man evtl. was erkennen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SebiPuck (2. August 2012)

Also es ist egal, welches Projekt es ist. Man kann IMMEr nur die unterste ebene Radieren......


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. August 2012)

Genau deswegen ist es ggf. sinnvoll, mal einen exemplarischen Screenshot der Ebenenpalette zu liefern.


----------

